# Will motorhome use resume on July 4th?



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

If the rumours are true, then whilst holiday parks such as Haven and Butlins will reopen, campsites will not because of shared facility concerns.

So what about those who have caravans and motorhomes with self contained facilities? Until campsites reopen then any form of UK motorhome use other than day tripping is off the table .

Even if campsites do reopen I suspect any form of wildcamping will be severely frowned upon by locals with hightened risks of vehicle vandalism and requests to move on by police.

The big question is when are Brittany Ferries going to reopen to the public to get away from this UK motorhome camping madness?


----------



## Herman (Jun 21, 2020)

I think as soon as we are allowed out overnight I'll be using pub stops only for the first couple of ventures, We don't need need to use the pubs garden furniture we can use our own at the side of the van and use our own toilet facilities.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 21, 2020)

Moped said:


> If the rumours are true, then whilst holiday parks such as Haven and Butlins will reopen, campsites will not because of shared facility concerns.
> 
> So what about those who have caravans and motorhomes with self contained facilities? Until campsites reopen then any form of UK motorhome use other than day tripping is off the table .
> 
> ...


But we may well not be welcome in France either! Not to mention quarantine over there...


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 21, 2020)

The big two clubs are planning on opening most of their English campsites on 4th July.  Some with and some without facilities.  They are open for bookings now.


----------



## witzend (Jun 21, 2020)

Moped said:


> The big question is when are Brittany Ferries going to reopen to the public to get away from this UK motorhome camping madness?





Debroos said:


> But we may well not be welcome in France either! Not to mention quarantine over there...


I can't see us being welcome over there either any time soon


----------



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> But we may well not be welcome in France either! Not to mention quarantine over there...


French sites reopened on June 6th. But do sense that UK motorhomes cannot enter France just yet due to self certification rules whereby you have to declare the fixed address you are staying at to self quarantine.


----------



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> The big two clubs are planning on opening most of their English campsites on 4th July.  Some with and some without facilities.  They are open for bookings now.


All subject to government approval and the rumours suggest this may not happen. The government seem unable to distinguish between campsites and caravan only sites but we shall see.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> I can't see us being welcome over there either any time soon



There are people who have taken the MH on the tunnel and have been made very welcome.


----------



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> There are people who have taken the MH on the tunnel and have been made very welcome.


Any member reports on this experience please!


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Moped said:


> Any member reports on this experience please!



Google *Guinea pig Eurotunnel run Monday 15th early*


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 21, 2020)

On the way to work yesterday I counted 14 motorhomes in 10 minutes on the M18.


----------



## barryd (Jun 21, 2020)

Im hoping our favourite CL will open. I spoke to the farmer about a month ago and back then he wasnt sure whether he would open or not regardless of what was decided but would save a place for us.  If it is the 4th of July Ill maybe give it a week or two as I think everywhere will just get gridlocked.  If they dont open then Im pinning my hopes on Mrs D being talked round into letting my buy that KTM 390 Ive been hankering after so I can spend all summer tearing about on that.   I think they will open though.  My worry is there will be a supply and demand problem though.  Everyone will be fighting for the same pitches.


----------



## John H (Jun 21, 2020)

Debroos said:


> But we may well not be welcome in France either! Not to mention quarantine over there...



I believe that the French quarantine is voluntary, so it may not be as bad as you think. After all, we can fairly effectively self-isolate in a motorhome, wherever we are.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 21, 2020)

French border restrictions. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...mentation-of-sanitary-measures-at-the-borders


----------



## Romahome Waggie (Jun 21, 2020)

I have been out and about around Devon and Cornwall all during lockdown (I work for the ambulance service I wasn't out on a jolly !) I have noticed a steady increase in the amount of motorhomes in the County. Yesterday whilst in St Ives I must have passed at least 20 motorhomes on my journey from Bodmin to St Ives. They must be going somewhere and hiding. There was a marked increase in people in St Ives and several of the shops are now open. I think if people play things safe we will be ok but a sudden influx of people is going to put the county under strain. Can't wait for things to get back to normal..... ish !


----------



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

There are motorhomes out and about day tripping or even on shopping expeditions because no cafes or public toilets open. They may not be overnighting but who knows?


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 21, 2020)

Moped said:


> French sites reopened on June 6th. But do sense that UK motorhomes cannot enter France just yet due to self certification rules whereby you have to declare the fixed address you are staying at to self quarantine.


I who have a son in Belgium. Could enter France and give his address. Then it is not the French concern. The Belgians do not have that rule. Having got to Belgium, I could then go elsewhere in Schengen, and return to France after a fortnight. I would have to quarantine on return to the Uk. Not too onerous.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2020)

As I understand we are expecting UK campsites to reopen for self contained motorhomes and caravans to open on the 4th July. This means that the sites will not provide toilet or shower facilities but will provide water, waste, rubbish disposal and toilet emptying. So if you don’t like using the toilet in your motorhome then you are out of luck.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> As I understand we are expecting UK campsites to reopen for self contained motorhomes and caravans to open on the 4th July. This means that the sites will not provide toilet or shower facilities but will provide water, waste, rubbish disposal and toilet emptying. So if you don’t like using the toilet in your motorhome then you are out of luck.



In actual fact sites will not be reopening in Scotland until the earliest 15 July.
I was chatting to the warden yesterday at the CCC site in Dunbar.
They are hoping to reopen 15 July and provide toilet and shower facilities.
The only rooms that would be out of bounds would be the family and the washrooms.

Also I have booked 4 nights in the Peak District in C&MC sites 6-10 July, and as things stand they are hoping to provide toilet and showers.

But of course things may change before then.

But if they are unable to provide these facilities it begs the question, should they still be charging the full price.


----------



## QFour (Jun 21, 2020)

Spain is / has opened it's borders to Uk citizens as they have some 400,000 with holiday homes over there. No quarantine necessary. France has asked people to self isolate but it's only a recommendation. Cleethorps was open yesterday with lost of people walking along the front. Some of the *PUBS* were OPEN  No drinking inside just standing outside. The amusements were closed. Mablethorpe on the other hand was CLOSED. Height barriers to stop you parking and double lines everywhere, not many people about. We did notice that DAVES CAFE is now a charity shop. We had some really nice meals there.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 21, 2020)

QFour said:


> If I remember rightly you have that stupid woman up there who has to do everything differently to everyone else just because she can. You would have thought that everyone would be singing from the same sheet of music but oh no that's just to simple.


We are a different stage in the course of the virus " up here" as are parts of England.  Boris and his gang are only looking at what is happening in London and the home counties.  I  for one am glad I live "up hete"


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

QFour said:


> If I remember rightly you have that stupid woman up there who has to do everything differently to everyone else just because she can. You would have thought that everyone would be singing from the same sheet of music but oh no that's just to simple.


In the last 24 hours and for the fourth day in Scotland there are no deaths, and only 22 new cases. Yesterday out of over 130 deaths in the Uk there were only 2 in Scotland. On Tuesday there were only 7 new cases reported. Apart from the care homes I reckon she has done ok. But don’t tell Bill I said that or he will remove this post


----------



## 2cv (Jun 21, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> In the last 24 hours and for the fourth day in Scotland there are no deaths, and only 22 new cases. Yesterday out of over 130 deaths in the Uk there were only 2 in Scotland. On Tuesday there were only 7 new cases reported. Apart from the care homes I reckon she has done ok. But don’t tell Bill I said that or he will remove this post



It’s a balancing act between beating covid and having a working economy. By having a harder lockdown Scotland is doing well at beating covid, the price being that business is suffering more than other parts of the UK.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

2cv said:


> It’s a balancing act between beating covid and having a working economy. By having a harder lockdown Scotland is doing well at beating covid, the price being that business is suffering more than other parts of the UK.


As you say its a balancing act Bill.
Not a call I would like to be making.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Yesterday out of over 130 deaths in the Uk there were only 2 in Scotland.



Meh, the population is a lot lower, and far more spread out. I don't think wee Jimmy Krankie has got anything to do with it.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Meh, the population is a lot lower, and far more spread out. I don't think wee Jimmy Krankie has got anything to do with it.



Scotlands Central belt contains 3 million people tightly packed together.
And some of its remote regions have suffered badly from the virus.
But it's a fair point you are making.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 21, 2020)

2cv said:


> It’s a balancing act between beating covid and having a working economy. By having a harder lockdown Scotland is doing well at beating covid, the price being that business is suffering more than other parts of the UK.


If it were simply a balancing act between health and economy, why has the Uk the highest death rate in Europe and the greatest damage to our economy?? 
 Whilst south Korea has little damage to its economy and very few deaths!
In my view Clearly late lockdown and a hidden agenda are bad for both.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 21, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> If it were simply a balancing act between health and economy, why has the Uk the highest death rate in Europe and the greatest damage to our economy??
> Whilst south Korea has little damage to its economy and very few deaths!
> In my view Clearly late lockdown and a hidden agenda are bad for both.



There are numerous reasons. Some relate to how deaths are recorded differently in different countries, others to how the lockdown was implemented. For example Italy and Spain had a much tighter lockdown, some countries even jailed lockdown breakers. Then there is the question of how much testing is done, Trump plans to get more favourable statistics by reducing testing!
The UK response economically probably saved many businesses and certainly alleviated the economic harm to millions of workers, though obviously this at a huge cost to be repaid over many years.
Worldwide business has been kept up by the huge government spending, meaning equity markets have risen by over 30% after the steep fall in March. Certainly the UK economy has not suffered more than many others.
This is not to say that mistakes were not made by the UK. The quarantine for entry is probably having very little effect on the virus, but is decimating many sectors of the tourism industry, just an example.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 21, 2020)

And you think minor reasons like that can cover the difference between 50 to 60 thousand death and 25% damage to the economy (UK)  and  300 deaths and about 5% damage (South Korea)? That is 2 orders of magnitude greater deaths and 5 times the damage. I will be amused to see you try.
 I am remember, replying to you saying "it was a  balancing act between health and economy" when it is very obvious it is not so simple


----------



## 2cv (Jun 21, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> And you think minor reasons like that can cover the difference between 50 to 60 thousand death and 25% damage to the economy (UK)  and  300 deaths and about 5% damage (South Korea)? I will be amused to see you try.
> I am remember, replying to you saying it was a  balancing act between health and economy when it is very obvious it is not so simple



I’d say it is basically that simple, but that there are many other factors affecting the final result, just a few of which I have pointed out. Perhaps you‘d like to explain in more detail why in your view the figures vary so widely.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 21, 2020)

QFour said:


> If I remember rightly you have that stupid woman up there who has to do everything differently to everyone else just because she can. You would have thought that everyone would be singing from the same sheet of music but oh no that's just to simple.



Or is it the stupid man down here who is doing everything differently from the rest of the u.k? just because he can?


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 21, 2020)

Government policy, government policy  government policy and a few other things,  in my view. In south Korea, they got their first case very early but still they got a good test up and running in about a week and got a full blown test track trace and quarantine system up within a few more weeks. So they never locked down nationally.
 They had a bit of help, but I think that is much less effect.  They had a scare with SARS and MERS which we avoided so their population had experience and were willing to do the right thing. They nearly all wear masks in the street, before covid because of previous experience. When a secretive Christian sect caused thousands of cases in one city with mass services. The whole city was not officially locked down but the population did it anyway voluntarily.
 They have more mobile phones per head than any other country. (Samsung is south Korean). Their tracing phone app works!
 But in other ways they are similar to us: as urban, more densely populated, about equal numbers of citizens, very similar age profile.
 But South Korea is not alone, I could point out New Zealand, Taiwan, Singapore, Japan, Germany, Australia all have done better in damage to the economy and deaths too! China too but they are not a democracy. Test , track, trace quarantine is the common thread with these countries. 

 Brazil, Russia and the USA have made a mess of both economy and covid deaths, like us. I see a similarity between the governments of we four countries.  Populism before expertise.
 Agreed Italy and Spain have suffered too and do not fit my view.
 However I think it is not a balance between health and the economy. Avoid long periods of lockdown and you can have both.  Test , track trace quarantine.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 21, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> Government policy, government policy  government policy and a few other things,  in my view. In south Korea, they got their first case very early but still they got a good test up and running in about a week and got a full blown test track trace and quarantine system up within a few more weeks. So they never locked down nationally.
> They had a bit of help, but I think that is much less effect.  They had a scare with SARS and MERS which we avoided so their population had experience and were willing to do the right thing. They nearly all wear masks in the street, before covid because of previous experience. When a secretive Christian sect caused thousands of cases in one city with mass services. The whole city was not officially locked down but the population did it anyway voluntarily.
> They have more mobile phones per head than any other country. (Samsung is south Korean). Their tracing phone app works!
> But in other ways they are similar to us: as urban, more densely populated, about equal numbers of citizens, very similar age profile.
> ...



That certainly appears to make sense. The lockdown I feel was necessary because of the lack of preparedness initially, meaning testing limitations and limited ppe meaning insufficient hospital places if the virus left unchecked. The necessity to balance virus and economy comes from shortness of resource. Given the abilty test track trace quarantine would work.
The UK has also suffered from the effects of devolved administrations causing confusion and employing (at not inconsiderable expense) their own advisors and decision makers. Better to have this centralised with regional tweaking where necessary.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 21, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> a hidden agenda are bad for both.



Yes the gov is trying to get rid of old people and esp those in c/vans clogging up car parks and sea fronts all through the night.


----------



## Moped (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow we have moved on from whether motorhome use will resume on 4th July!

Interesting thoughts on the politics however.

Whilst the clubs are hoping and planning for a restart on 4th July nothing has yet been said by the government about campsites. Only holiday parks with self contained accommodation get a mention.

I fear the worst unfortunately as the government seem to have this desire to control who goes where to enable tracing and local lockdowns if required. This is something that is impossible to control, even with a campsite pre booking system,    if motorhomes are touring around doing short term random stopovers.

But we shall see.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

Moped said:


> Wow we have moved on from whether motorhome use will resume on 4th July!
> 
> Interesting thoughts on the politics however.
> 
> ...



I would be  astounded if the sites don’t open in England 4 July and 15 July in Scotland. The C&MC and the CCC have been in close communication with the government, and both organisations have informed members of what sites they are opening. They are both taking bookings for England from 4 July and 15 July for Scotland. And they are just about fully booked.


----------



## landoboguy (Jun 21, 2020)

the seaside towns are opening, so they need folk there to spend money as the locals don't keep the tourism economies going.
MHs will be soon, very soon.


----------



## witzend (Jun 21, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> Whilst south Korea has little damage to its economy and very few deaths!


A lot to do with when South Koreans are told to lock down stay indoors they did it theres No If's or Buts. No riots or complaints about tracking apps if their told to do some thing the only answer is Yes Sir how quick Sir


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree maybe we all need a background in Confucius. It would as we see, sometimes have massive advantages. No lockdown, large trust in the government because they deserve it, little damage few deaths, a lot going for that. 
Perhaps New Zealand would be more comfortable as a model?
 Yes sorry @Moped  off topic and I care about the original topic!


----------



## TeamRienza (Jun 21, 2020)

The British people are too fond of their ‘rights, democracy and privacy to fully lock down as S. Korea etc. Wether that is a good or a bad thing is up for discussion (not on this thread though).

It was noticeable in my own small resort town in Co. Down that there was a very good response locally to the lockdown and etiquette on distance. Very few visitors as nowhere was open, however once the cafes started selling takeaway coffee, the ice cream parlours selling out side their doorways and fast food likewise the compliance crumbled as visitors flocked to town.

I believe that the lockdown boundary is pushed and disregarded as it is eased, and I expect that motorhomers will be no different if we are not included in the easement for caravan sites, b&bs, second homes etc.  But I do think we are simply overlooked in the great scheme of things as we are such a small sector. Look how our simple parking needs are not given serious consideration.

Davy


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 21, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> In the last 24 hours and for the fourth day in Scotland there are no deaths, and only 22 new cases. Yesterday out of over 130 deaths in the Uk there were only 2 in Scotland. On Tuesday there were only 7 new cases reported. Apart from the care homes I reckon she has done ok. But don’t tell Bill I said that or he will remove this post


T’other ‘arf says she’d rather have your wee lass than our bumbling behemoth and the evil puppeteer...at least she doesn’t waffle, paffle, piffle.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 21, 2020)

If camp sites DO open on the 4th July does that mean we can wild camp?


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

You have probably got more chance of getting away with overnighting if you have somewhere fairly local to go - old plod comes along sees where vehicle is registered too far from home you could shoot yourself in the foot - park local you can argue that you travel home each night just keeping the spot for next day  it is legal to park on road overnight


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

2cv said:


> The UK has also suffered from the effects of devolved administrations causing confusion and employing (at not inconsiderable expense) their own advisors and decision makers. Better to have this centralised with regional tweaking where necessary.



I take it bill when you say centralised you mean Westminster.
Well even allowing for density of population England has suffered worse, particularly in the past two months. You know I am no fan of Nicola, but then again I am certainly no fan of the muppets in charge of Westminster. I reckon that we are better off with our own controls, and our own muppets.
But we have to learn how to live with this virus, and we have to learn fast.
If we don’t our economy will suffer, and the mental anguish of some will only get much worse.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> If camp sites DO open on the 4th July does that mean we can wild camp?



I am really concerned with your avatar izzy.
It looks like there a wee man or woman rather close to your privates.
Maybe that’s why you have that smile on your face.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> If camp sites DO open on the 4th July does that mean we can wild camp?


Logically YES But what has logic got to do with it.
I suggest NO ! But it would be an interestibg test case if a "false fine or prosecution" ensued.
In practice it might well depend on  where and how and the common sense of the police.
If you were in a nice secluded spot ! With no other vehicles why not ?

Just a thought ..With overnight stays with a friend allowed ..What about doggers ?????


----------



## 2cv (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> If camp sites DO open on the 4th July does that mean we can wild camp?



If campsites open the rules about staying away from home will have to be changed or no one will be permitted to use them. Once it’s ok to spend the night away from home then I can see no reason that spending a night parked in a van away from home is not permitted, just as it was before the stay at home rule was introduced.
It would probably be very advisable to take into account local feelings when choosing a location bearing in mind that some may feel that your presence somehow increases the risk of spreading the virus.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

2cv said:


> If campsites open the rules about staying away from home will have to be changed or no one will be permitted to use them. Once it’s ok to spend the night away from home then I can see no reason that spending a night parked in a van away from home is not permitted, just as it was before the stay at home rule was introduced.
> It would probably be very advisable to take into account local feelings when choosing a location bearing in mind that some may feel that your presence somehow increases the risk of spreading the virus.


Agreed as in my post (Logically Yes)
So what about Canterbury P&R ..They could block off ever other space.....Indeed many go the the big parking area now the height barriers are gone
Carry on into the main carpark and immediately turn right............ room for over 100 cars..only ever seen Motorhomes there !
Water & waste same as any campsite !


----------



## davef (Jun 22, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I take it bill when you say centralised you mean Westminster.
> Well even allowing for density of population England has suffered worse, particularly in the past two months. You know I am no fan of Nicola, but then again I am certainly no fan of the muppets in charge of Westminster. I reckon that we are better off with our own controls.
> But we have to learn how to live with this virus, and we have to learn fast.
> If we don’t our economy will suffer, and the mental anguish of some will only get much worse.



Its a mixed picture. Figures from today.
Cases of covid-19 per 100,000.  
England 284
Scotland 334
Wales 482
Northern Ireland 269

But then
Deaths from/with covid per 100,000
England 68
Scotland 45
Wales 47
Northern Ireland 30


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

davef said:


> Its a mixed picture. Figures from today.
> Cases of covid-19 per 100,000.
> England 284
> Scotland 334
> ...



As I said Dave I was referring to the last two months.
Scottish figures from day one incluced deaths in care homes, England did not.
Also as I  stated we have not taken care properly of our care homes until the past two months. Scotland’s death figures at one point included 60% from care homes. A absolutely disgraceful situation, and this distorted figures for the general population. You only have to look at the figures last week to see the obvious disparity between England and the rest of the UK. On Friday the uk had 137 deaths only 2 in Scotland. On Sunday there were no deaths. Last Wednesday there were only 7 new cases reported. But your island has to get back to normality ASAP. And banning day trippers, and Motorhomers is not the way forward. Calmac have to resume normal crossings before your economic situation becomes dire.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

Daily figures are no guide.
The 7-day moving average is likely to be the most useful measure as it eliminates slow reportng due to the weekend
The red line Todays average (daily) value being 133 with the numdber of deaths being 43 almost the lowest it has been...... but you can see the low values repeat most sundays/mondays.

ALL the stats from ALL sources are unreliable and suffer from changes in the reporting system.
AS Mark Twain wrote.."There are lies, damned lies, and statistics" my version adds "government statistics" ! Not aimining at the ONS but the way ministers use their figures.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2020)

South Korea accepted collection of personal data after SARS and MERS. UK still have folks moaning about infringement of rights. The way UK handles IT it is a worry though. If we had used the track and trace SK have and spent the not inconsiderable money preparing for outbreaks we needn’t have locked down. We don’t spend enough on the NHS in normal times never mind spending money on something that had never happened. It is what it is so no point worrying.

As to Motorhome’s getting about it is only yourselves stopping you. Because you have been told something you are doing it. Many others are doing exactly what they want without any penalty being imposed.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

Indeed What is Law and what is Guidance ?.

As with some of the early prosecutions..if challenged often dropped !


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2020)

Motorhome’s have always seemed ideal for self isolation to me. Yes you need to shop, move, etc but you need to do that living in a house. Common sense has always been the best solution to me.

Tgen again I live in mine, I haven’t been wandering all over


----------



## Biggarmac (Jun 22, 2020)

Many sites in the Highlands are not opening at all this year.  The CCC site at Inverewe and three CMC  sites as well as the privately run John o groats site.  Others are considering not opening as they are owned/run by people in the shielding/vunerable groups.  The NC500 will be ever more problematic for waste disposal this year.


----------



## John H (Jun 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Agreed as in my post (Logically Yes)
> So what about Canterbury P&R ..They could block off ever other space.....Indeed many go the the big parking area now the height barriers are gone
> Carry on into the main carpark and immediately turn right............ room for over 100 cars..only ever seen Motorhomes there !
> Water & waste same as any campsite !



That is an interesting one - when we came back to the UK at the end of March (just after lockdown had been imposed) we were able to stay at the Canterbury P&R (along with about a dozen others - no restrictions on spacing) while campsites were closed. does anyone know if that P&R is currently available?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

I did I think read that it was closed (MoHo area) but hopefully that will be history and the fact it is open (even as i suggested) will become news !
Canterbury seem proactive and will no doubt ensure the bus service still runs

HOWEVER




__





						New Dover Road Park and Ride | Canterbury City Council
					

Car park details




					www.canterbury.gov.uk
				



NO BUSES for now ! from the P&R
BUT other buses available !





__





						New Dover Road Park and Ride | Canterbury City Council
					

Car park details




					www.canterbury.gov.uk


----------



## mickymost (Jun 22, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> As I understand we are expecting UK campsites to reopen for self contained motorhomes and caravans to open on the 4th July. This means that the sites will not provide toilet or shower facilities but will provide water, waste, rubbish disposal and toilet emptying. So if you don’t like using the toilet in your motorhome then you are out of luck.




Best start collecting corks then I presume?


----------



## mickymost (Jun 22, 2020)

QFour said:


> If I remember rightly you have that stupid woman up there who has to do everything differently to everyone else just because she can. You would have thought that everyone would be singing from the same sheet of music but oh no that's just to simple.




Why do she think her knickknack is little Krankie?


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2020)

Or ask Annie for some plastic bags and instructions !


----------



## Deg3y (Jun 22, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> In actual fact sites will not be reopening in Scotland until the earliest 15 July.
> I was chatting to the warden yesterday at the CCC site in Dunbar.
> They are hoping to reopen 15 July and provide toilet and shower facilities.
> The only rooms that would be out of bounds would be the family and the washrooms.
> ...


I feel that the cost without the facilities, they have less to pay out so should be cheaper, but with us not able to get away in our units, it will be a supply & demand situation so I cannot see them dropping any prices...we shall see...


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

Deg3y said:


> I feel that the cost without the facilities, they have less to pay out so should be cheaper, but with us not able to get away in our units, it will be a supply & demand situation so I cannot see them dropping any prices...we shall see...



To be honest it’s more important that they survive this crisis. So I would not complain about paying fully. Also I don’t even know if we would use their facilities. We will possibly just use our own facilities.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2020)

Can’t remember where I was reading it now but I saw something where you can get a pitch with dedicated toilet/shower facility per pitch. On these you can still use the facility as it is just for your use. Of course you have to keep it clean. No idea on how commonplace these pitches are but ideal if you have a van without facilities on board and use sites maybe?


----------



## Debroos (Jun 22, 2020)

It's just occurred to me that, if most public toilets remain closed, then wilding will be more difficult as we will not be able to dispose of our toilet waste.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Debroos said:


> It's just occurred to me that, if most public toilets remain closed, then wilding will be more difficult as we will not be able to dispose of our toilet waste.



Just chuck it down a drain.










Lol.


----------



## mikejay (Jun 22, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> There are people who have taken the MH on the tunnel and have been made very welcome.


Yeah i have seen posts and video's on facebook of people using the tunnel and now on aires in France they have said they have had no problems.


----------



## Isnbill (Jun 22, 2020)

NC500 related article in P&J today with views from three business owners in North West Sutherland on pros and cons of opening on 18 July and references to wild camping.
As a far north resident and a user of campsites and free camping (wild camping to everyone up here is strapping a tent onto your back and hiking out into the hills and moors, they laugh at you if you say you're wild camping in a motorhome or campervan!) all over UK, Ireland and the Continent, I can see validity in both sides of the debate on free camping and campsite owners vested interests. 
Its a long read but if you're interested I would encourage you to take time to read the complete article as the end article is from the owners of the Halladale Inn campsite. 









						LONG READ: The complex, fearful challenge of re-opening the Highlands to tourism
					

Re-opening tourism in the Highlands this summer has the feel of running up all 282 Munros without a pause and then adding on Everest for good measure.




					www.pressandjournal.co.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

Isnbill said:


> NC500 related article in P&J today with views from three business owners in North West Sutherland on pros and cons of opening on 18 July and references to wild camping.
> As a far north resident and a user of campsites and free camping (wild camping to everyone up here is strapping a tent onto your back and hiking out into the hills and moors, they laugh at you if you say you're wild camping in a motorhome or campervan!) all over UK, Ireland and the Continent, I can see validity in both sides of the debate on free camping and campsite owners vested interests.
> Its a long read but if you're interested I would encourage you to take time to read the complete article as the end article is from the owners of the Halladale Inn campsite.
> 
> ...



Interesting reading.
The big concern seems to be over lack of facilities, and possible infection from visitors.
We have booked Culloden Moor and  Brora C&MC sites for August, then we planned to head for Ratagan and Morvich for three nights wild camping.
Before heading finally to Bunree C&MC site before heading home. The ratagan carpark sits well away from the Village, and the Morvich car park by the cemetery is completely isolated. We don't need any facilities when wild camping. Our toilet will be fine for three days, and we will carry whatever food we require. I honestly cannot see how we could infect anyone, or they infect us. I planned this trip with local people in mind, trying as much as we can to keep away from towns and villages whilst wild camping. This virus is not going to go away, and we must all learn to live with it.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't understand not opening toilet facilities on campsites, why is it more of a risk to catch Covid 19 in a toilet block? You use the facilities and wash your hands so where is the problem?


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I don't understand not opening toilet facilities on campsites, why is it more of a risk to catch Covid 19 in a toilet block? You use the facilities and wash your hands so where is the problem?



You can catch Covid from a toilet used by someone with the virus.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I don't understand not opening toilet facilities on campsites, why is it more of a risk to catch Covid 19 in a toilet block? You use the facilities and wash your hands so where is the problem?


The problem is only one door so entering and exiting could cause social distancing problems.


----------



## Debroos (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I don't understand not opening toilet facilities on campsites, why is it more of a risk to catch Covid 19 in a toilet block? You use the facilities and wash your hands so where is the problem?


I think the c&MC said they planned to open toilet blocks...


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 22, 2020)

I believe faeces are usually infected if someone has covid. Flushing a toilet makes an aerosol of droplets which could permeate the room like a sneeze and be breathed in, and land on surfaces. Putting the lid down before flushing is a good idea. Leaving minutes for ventilation to clear the aerosol is good, and of course washing your hands. 
Properly done, wild toileting seems much safer, dig a hole 6 inches deep or deeper, away from footfall and others and 30m from water courses, bury your waste, sanitise or better wash your hands.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 22, 2020)

If a hand sanitizer was placed outside fixed to the wall then there would be no problem from contamination from entry/exit. My thinking is that using a toilet block would be no more risky than going to a supermarket, in fact, probably less risk. Careful hand washing and sanitising is the key. How many times have you cleaned the toilet lid because some dirty bugger has peed all over it, people wipe their bums and open the cubicle door, not heard of mass deaths from cholera or dysentery!


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 22, 2020)

The problem is with peoples mindset. As far as I am concerned if Scotland doesn’t want me now they won’t get me again. Same for any other areas. The good thing about a van is you can go where you want. Both France and Spain are asking you to go and lots of places in Engkand 

Hope all you English drinkers have a smartphone for pubs opening next week lol


----------



## caledonia (Jun 22, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> The problem is with peoples mindset. As far as I am concerned if Scotland doesn’t want me now they won’t get me again. Same for any other areas. The good thing about a van is you can go where you want. Both France and Spain are asking you to go and lots of places in Engkand
> 
> Hope all you English drinkers have a smartphone for pubs opening next week lol


No we don’t want you now and happy not to have you again.


----------



## peecee (Jun 23, 2020)

I met my middle aged children in  (the now infamous ) Barnard Castle yesterday , first time I have seen them since early March.
the Public Toilets were open . Also a caravan and car on German plates parked in a layby near the Startforth bridge ...looked like it had been there a while .Spare me the Cummins comments please ..


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 23, 2020)

@caledonia once again I wanted to do Like a few Funny


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 23, 2020)

Public toilets seems to be going the same way as litter bins in some places. I have lived around Buxton in the Peak District since 1971 and am still around there a lot. In January I had a spell of walking the dogs around the Pavillion Gardens which gets a lot of visitors even in winter. All toilets were locked shut and have been since maybe September last year (not certain when).
It’s almost criminal when a town that mainly relies on tourism doesn’t have any toilets. I am talking about normal times here not COVID times.
Even now though I think as soon as they announced day trips allowed they should have opened up toilets. It can’t be that hard to come up with a safe system, no different to whatever a business needs to do to allow workers back anyway.
Initially I thought this pandemic was handled quite well considering where we were at but my opinion has changed drastically now. As others have said, we need to find ways to live with it now and get on with things


----------



## Trotter (Jun 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> The problem is with peoples mindset. As far as I am concerned if Scotland doesn’t want me now they won’t get me again. Same for any other areas. The good thing about a van is you can go where you want. Both France and Spain are asking you to go and lots of places in Engkand
> 
> Hope all you English drinkers have a smartphone for pubs opening next week lol


Got to be honest. I was of the same opinion re Scotland and Wales. Especially the way some full timers were treated, earlier this year. But, never is a long time


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 23, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Got to be honest. I was of the same opinion re Scotland and Wales. Especially the way some full timers were treated, earlier this year. But, never is a long time


Ha ha Del I wasn’t being serious about Scotland, I love it up there out of season. Full timers got poor treatment in England initially and it continued right through in some areas. I know some who have been constantly moved, worst county seems to be Wiltshire


----------



## Trotter (Jun 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Ha ha Del I wasn’t being serious about Scotland, I love it up there out of season. Full timers got poor treatment in England initially and it continued right through in some areas. I know some who have been constantly moved, worst county seems to be Wiltshire


Never know if you’re reading exactly what the author means. ‘Spose this is the reason why we have to put lol’s and ’s in to anything we put on here.  Note to self, try to find a tongue-in-cheek emoji. Not that some on here would recognise it as such.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 23, 2020)

Trotter said:


> Never know if you’re reading exactly what the author means. ‘Spose this is the reason why we have to put lol’s and ’s in to anything we put on here.  Note to self, try to find a tongue-in-cheek emoji. Not that some on here would recognise it as such.


You know I thought I had put a smiley at the end of that paragraph but just noticed it was a thumbs up. Apologies to anyone who thought I was being serious, those who know me know I love Scotland and haven’t taken the van out of the UK lol


----------



## Trotter (Jun 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> You know I thought I had put a smiley at the end of that paragraph but just noticed it was a thumbs up. Apologies to anyone who thought I was being serious, those who know me know I love Scotland and haven’t taken the van out of the UK lol


Case in point. That sounds as if you think I’ve got the hump. No need to apologise. . This time, anyway.
 You say you’ve never taken the van out of the UK. If that’s true, were is Enkand? Typotania?
Lol. Lol. Lol. Lol. Oh! Sod it. Etc.


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2020)

peecee said:


> I met my middle aged children in  (the now infamous ) Barnard Castle yesterday , first time I have seen them since early March.
> the Public Toilets were open . Also a caravan and car on German plates parked in a layby near the Startforth bridge ...looked like it had been there a while .Spare me the Cummins comments please ..



I saw that yesterday as well (The caravan). Didnt get the foreign plate though.  Not sure if it was German.  Not seen it before so maybe passing through but I did wonder how the hell it got there.  Maybe Cummings has brought international fame to the town. There has certainly been a huge influx of visitors since his appearance.


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> I believe faeces are usually infected if someone has covid. Flushing a toilet makes an aerosol of droplets which could permeate the room like a sneeze and be breathed in, and land on surfaces. Putting the lid down before flushing is a good idea. Leaving minutes for ventilation to clear the aerosol is good, and of course washing your hands.
> Properly done, wild toileting seems much safer, dig a hole 6 inches deep or deeper, away from footfall and others and 30m from water courses, bury your waste, sanitise or better wash your hands.



Should we be concerned about emptying thetfords into a sceptic tank then?  I know the CL we use a lot can often get to the point where its nearly full and splash back is a real possibility.  Bit unsavoury but it never crossed my mind about it potentially being dangerous.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 23, 2020)

barryd said:


> Should we be concerned about emptying thetfords into a sceptic tank then?  I know the CL we use a lot can often get to the point where its nearly full and splash back is a real possibility.  Bit unsavoury but it never crossed my mind about it potentially being dangerous.


Could change our habits. Empty on arrival when it’s all nicely broken up and pours smoothly instead of before leaving when you get all the lumpy splashy bits? Oh...too much detail.


----------



## colinm (Jun 23, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> The problem is with peoples mindset. As far as I am concerned if Scotland doesn’t want me now they won’t get me again. Same for any other areas. The good thing about a van is you can go where you want. Both France and Spain are asking you to go and lots of places in Engkand
> 
> Hope all you English drinkers have a smartphone for pubs opening next week lol


I'm not sure of the context you made this post, if it's about the continued lockdown in Scotland, then it seems very narrow minded.
p.s. Sorry have just seen your post which says it's a joke.


----------



## colinm (Jun 23, 2020)

barryd said:


> Should we be concerned about emptying thetfords into a sceptic tank then?  I know the CL we use a lot can often get to the point where its nearly full and splash back is a real possibility.  Bit unsavoury but it never crossed my mind about it potentially being dangerous.


CV-19 is just another added 'problem', the odds on catching it from a dump station is little different to catching anything else.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2020)

barryd said:


> Should we be concerned about emptying thetfords into a *sceptic tank* then?  I know the CL we use a lot can often get to the point where its nearly full and splash back is a real possibility.  Bit unsavoury but it never crossed my mind about it potentially being dangerous.



I think the tank is very doubtful about it


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 23, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think the tank is very doubtful about it


Surely with all the chemical there can’t Be much risk .
Take our own manhole cover keys!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Surely with all the chemical there can’t Be much risk .
> Take our own manhole cover keys!!!



I was doing a Wintonian!   

Barry typed 'sceptic' instead of 'septic'...?


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 23, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Surely with all the chemical there can’t Be much risk .
> Take our own manhole cover keys!!!


Septic tanks stop working if you pour chemicals in! They rely on breakdown due to bacteria? I suspect bacteria will eat virus in a good septic tank. Disposing of chemical toilets is ok if you know that the manhole leads to a sewerage works , but not if it goes to a septic tank!! Edit or even worse it is a rainwater drain and goes to a river!!!


----------



## colinm (Jun 23, 2020)

Caught a glimpse of a story, maybe published earlier than intended. It seemed to indicate overnighting except at authorized sites is still banned, will have to wait until later to see the full story.


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I still have time to edit it but ill leave it.  

Its probably a small concern really the "septic" tank as is using the same taps, lifting the lid etc.  Maybe use a mask when you do it and throw away gloves.  I know one of the concerns my favourite CL owner had opening was what if someone gets ill while on site. The CL I am thinking of has a CL and a rally field that is normally busy in summer and I have a feeling if it opens it will be extra busy this year. Thats a lot of people using the same emptying and filling points.  What can you do though? Just stay cocooned for ever?


----------



## Trotter (Jun 23, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I'm not sure of the context you made this post, if it's about the continued lockdown in Scotland, then it seems very narrow minded.
> p.s. Sorry have just seen your post which says it's a joke.


Neil is narrow minded, slim at the hips and an all round good egg. Nearly lol lol ‘n stuff


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 23, 2020)

Prime minister has now said campsites and hotels will open June 4th. Specific  details by industry sector published  "later on Tuesday"


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2020)

Even through my cold, impersonal computer screen, I can almost feel the cabin fever pulsing away in the background!


----------



## 2cv (Jun 23, 2020)

Of course our FM has issued completely contradictory advice, saying Scottish residents should remain within 5 miles of home and she does not expect them to travel to other parts of the UK but then saying there is no limit to the distance travelled to visit relatives. She also says to follow the rules for the part of the UK you are in. I plan to visit relatives in England after July 4th and then follow the English rules. It is impossible to comply with all her edicts as they are contradictory.
Another two local businesses closed down yesterday, devolution may well destroy the whole economy up here.
Link to a lot of contradiction.


----------

